# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  παράλληλα ποστ

## elektronio

Μου έχει τύχει πολλές φορές να πληκτρολογώ παράλληλα με άλλα μέλη όπως συνέβη προ ολίγων λεπτών και να δημοσιεύουμε παρεμφερή απάντηση, ή η απάντηση μου να είναι πλέον άχρηστη για την πορεία της συζήτησης.

Σε άλλο φόρουμ (που νομίζω ότι ήταν στημένο με το ίδιο λογισμικό VBB) πριν δημοσιευτεί η απάντηση μου με ειδοποιούσε ότι υπάρχουν νεότερα μηνύματα και μου τα έδειχνε οπότε διόρθωνα ανάλογα το μήνυμα μου για να μην είναι άκυρο.

Δεν μπορεί να μπει αυτή η λειτουργία και στο hlektronika.gr νομίζω πολλοί από μας θα την βρουν πολύ χρήσιμη.

----------


## Fire Doger

Ναι το έχω συναντήσει σε VBB, μόλις πατήσεις να δημοσιεύσεις βγαίνει ένα popup που λέει πως υπάρχουν νέες απαντήσεις, ωραίο θα είναι πιστεύω, καλή σκέψη  :Thumbup1:

----------


## johnpats

Μονο στην vbulletin5 συμβαίνει αυτο και σε συγκεκριμενους browser.
Αν γραφεις μεσω tapatalk δεν υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα με οποια bulletin και να εισαι


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Θα το δούμε και αυτό σύντομα.

----------


## bchris

> Μου έχει τύχει πολλές φορές να πληκτρολογώ παράλληλα με άλλα μέλη όπως συνέβη προ ολίγων λεπτών και να δημοσιεύουμε παρεμφερή απάντηση, ή η απάντηση μου να είναι πλέον άχρηστη για την πορεία της συζήτησης.
> 
> Σε άλλο φόρουμ (που νομίζω ότι ήταν στημένο με το ίδιο λογισμικό VBB) πριν δημοσιευτεί η απάντηση μου με ειδοποιούσε ότι υπάρχουν νεότερα μηνύματα και μου τα έδειχνε οπότε διόρθωνα ανάλογα το μήνυμα μου για να μην είναι άκυρο.
> 
> Δεν μπορεί να μπει αυτή η λειτουργία και στο hlektronika.gr νομίζω πολλοί από μας θα την βρουν πολύ χρήσιμη.





Σε ολους μας εχει τυχει.
Και τι εγινε? Δεν χρεωνεσε για τα post σου.
Ασε που πολλες φορες εχει και πλακα.

----------

